# New to the off road



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

Just got on 6,000 acre lease. Outfitted my truck with SS Boggers and a rachet locker in the rear diff. Next comes the winch. It's a 1/2 ton Chevy 5.7. Is there a general rule of thumb when sizing the winch ? Considered Warn, Ramsey, and Super Winch is their that much difference in quality and reliability because the price difference is more than I expected. Thanks for any input.:cheers:


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

I have always purchased Warn. A buddy of mine goes to Harbour Freight and buys the $300 winch. He claims they are fine.
Enjoy your lease... get out there and start your education.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

hf'S ARE GOOD, NOT GREAT. BUT THE WARRANTEE IS THE BEST. BUY THE EXTENED FOR CHEAP AND REPLACE IT FOREVER ALMOST.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

I seem to remember it's recommend to get a winch that will pull 30% over the weight of the vehicle, but the thing to remember when specing a winch is that the weight ratings they put on them are only for a first layer pull. 

So basically if you get a 9000lb winch it will pull 9000lbs, but only with all of the line out and 4/5 wraps left on the spool. As it begins to spool the cable the weight it can actually pull starts to drop off. Ex: 2nd layer drops to 6500 3rd layer drops to 5000 etc. 
I try to overspec my winch's assuming I'll mostly use the second and third layer mainly because it's a just lot quicker than spooling it all the way out unless I absolutely need to, then I have that last layer to fall back on if necessary.

Also, make sure to get a good snatch block, shackles and a tree saver to keep with you.


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

*Compared 2 cheapies*

Checked HP and gear ratio of HFand Tractor Supplys Travelers 10,000 lb winch. The travlers was 1 hp less and higher gear ratio than harbor freights 9,000 lb. The waranty at Tractor Supply is double for about half the cost. Looking at the specs kinda think the Travelers is gonna be a disappointment. Anyone had any experience with Tractor Supply and Travelers ?


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

IMO, a winch is not one of those things you buy for the cost. If you need a winch there is no replacing its use. If it breaks, well, you are SOL. To me it is kinda like my carry pistol. I only buy the best. If I can't afford the best, then I save until I can. My 2 cents.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Improve the lease roads.
Winches rarely get used.


----------



## mhooper (Dec 10, 2012)

I have a smittybilt H2O 10000 on my 2013 Wrangler. It is a bit more than needed but I often pull out 1/2 ton trucks and other vehicles that arent Jeep. I used a 8000# winch before I had this one. I would recommend 9000-10000# for your truck.


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

Went and got a 10,000 lb tractor supply cheapy. Built a mount along with a push bumper . Got it on the truck tied it to a tree to give it a little test. Slid all 4 tires. For the price I'm impressed. Probably will move up to a 15,000 lb super winch later since the bolt patterns are the same but for now we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Your frame will not hold 15,000 pounds. Don't do it. If 10k ain't enough you need to dig it out some more. It will rip right thru the frame. I used to build ranch hand style truck equipment. About 1/3 of the military vehicles overseas we upfitted.

If you can't get it done w a 10k then stop and figure out something else.


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

Sounds like something I would do . Just figured the over kill would handle a long winching without over heating. Probably end up with my winch and battery up a tree and truck still buried. Lol


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

10k is plenty. If you're concerned, get a good strap and a snatch block.


----------

